

Ask HN: Questions lie and mislead. Data does not. - Rhodee

My founders and I conducted customer research to suss out what feature ideas customers really wanted from our web application. Digging deeper into data, our demographics suggests our prospective customer will be female 3 out of 4 times. As a prudent, behind-the-numbers and first-time founder, I need to make this information actionable.<p>To these ends, would the front-end engineer, graphic design or UI professionals on HN, particularly the female members, be willing to share their insights offline or post links to model web applications with a sentance describing why they think its a good model?<p>Grateful,<p>Rhodee
======
groby_b
Suggestion: Ask your actual customers. There's a good chance HN users in
general are so far out of your demographic that feedback from here doesn't
help you at all.

It's not like all women share this secret stash of female knowledge ;)

~~~
FirstHopSystems
The greatest trick women have ever played is convincing the world they don't
share secret stashes of female knowledge.

~~~
Rhodee
If there is a T-shirt in the future of that quote, can I get attribution
credit :)

~~~
FirstHopSystems
Haha yes...whoa a little late on my reply.

------
petervandijck
You're getting demographics data out of customer research around features?
That doesn't sound right, could you describe your research methodology a bit
more?

~~~
Rhodee
Let me be a bit clearer. We created a survey asking people questions related
to our concept and deployed it using ask your target market (AYTM). We reached
a nationwide sample slightly above 100 people ranging from 18 to 55. 75% of
respondents identified as female.

~~~
petervandijck
So from this you then concluded that your target market was largely female?
That seems like a mistake. It just means that the respondents of the service
you used tend to be female.

------
Mz
I "self identify as female". But I can't find a link to your site. You can
email me from one of the sites in my profile...though be forewarned that I
tend to be a statistical outlier no matter what the topic, so I have no idea
how representative I can be of the secret stash of female knowledge you seek.

~~~
Rhodee
We're plugging away as I type so no page right now apologies. Will follow-up
via email.

------
lqnguyen
Ask away. I'm female. I also need guys' opinions for my current app and would
be happy to make the trade :) Find me on Facebook lqnguyen at gmail

~~~
Rhodee
Great will ping with email address. Happy to barter!

